# Whats the perfect cigar pairing w/ Ron Zacapa rum?



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I am finally getting my hands on a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 Rum next week after hearing so many great things about it. I can not get this rum in Kansas or Missouri but a friend of mine is bringing one back from Colorado.
For the numerous people who have had this rum, what is the best cigar you have ever paired with it? I was thinking about breaking out my 1st La Aurora 100 anos that I have been holding on to for a special occasion.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

If the LA 100 Anos is half as good as the LA Preferido I had last week You will be happy. My 1st Preferido and I was REALLY impressed. I'm not a big fan of $8 and over sticks , but I may have to dig deeper to buy a box.

FN in MT


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I hear ya on the Zacapa. I can't find it either. A very nice store headquartered in IL is opening a store here in St. Louis. I know they carry it. It is called Friar Tucks. I can't suggest a cigar since I haven't had the rum but I am jealous.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Frank the 100 anos will go perfectly with that


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a pairing with a RASS.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

If you like Ron Zapaca you should try Don Q Anejo. A bud in the Army brought back a bottle from Puerto Rico. I dont even think it's available here in the U.S. If I can get my hands on another bottle I will see what I can do for you! (wink)


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Fantastic Rum! With the flavors in the rum, I really enjoy a Padron Maduro with it. Lots of chocolaty flavors out of both.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

El Lechero said:


> If you like Ron Zapaca you should try Don Q Anejo. A bud in the Army brought back a bottle from Puerto Rico. I dont even think it's available here in the U.S. If I can get my hands on another bottle I will see what I can do for you! (wink)


I would love to try any rum that you can sip on the rocks and goes down smooth. Thanks


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

i enjoy a "full bodied" smoke. VR,Sancho Panza,LGC,PAM. The rums caramel,smoothness compliment the leather/woodsy cigar tastes.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I would also agree with the Cien Anos. Besides CgarGrl needs the love!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a bottle of the Ron Zacapa 23 and it is one of the best. I drink it neat, maybe with a splash of water or a single ice cube. The cigars suggested above should be fine. You want something medium strong that can hold up to the flavors of the rum. It should also be smooth to compliment the sweetness in the rum. I generally go for a maduro of some kind.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

cruisin66stang said:


> I have a bottle of the Ron Zacapa 23 and it is one of the best. I drink it neat, maybe with a splash of water or a single ice cube. The cigars suggested above should be fine. You want something medium strong that can hold up to the flavors of the rum. It should also be smooth to compliment the sweetness in the rum. I generally go for a maduro of some kind.


He's onto something here... the rum is SUPER smooth, yet SUPER flavorfull. The best cigar I can think of right now is a La Auora perifidos (SP) Maduro. The sweet flavors should compliment each other and the extremly subtle fruity flavor of the smoke should also pair nicely with the rum. I would say that any maduro that has a lil touch of sweetness to it should go very, very well with the Zacapa!!! Enjoy bud!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd pair something with big balls, like a La Aurora 100 Años, ESG 21-Year Salute, or Cuban Bolívar.

The Ron Zacapa has a very long, slightly sweet finish, but needs a cigar that can really match it for length and complexity. 

Doc


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I have it narrowed down to a La Aurora 100anos or a Fuente Work of Art Maduro, What do you think Doc?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I have it narrowed down to a La Aurora 100anos or a Fuente Work of Art Maduro, What do you think Doc?


For sure a 100 Años. The Work of Art is a great smoke, but too light for the Rum.

Doc


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahhh... Does anything go bad with rum? I don't think so.


----------



## Wiseash (Jan 30, 2008)

If you could light a stick of Blue Bonnett that would go perfect with the Zacapa because it goes down "like butta." Fantastic drink straight up. Last time I drank some I smoked a Tat VI with it and it was a beautiful thing.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

my last was a Don Pepin 1979, that Zacapa smoothed that pepper right out. Brian, you need to head up my way and I will share somewith you. Flint


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Habana said:


> my last was a Don Pepin 1979, that Zacapa smoothed that pepper right out. Brian, you need to head up my way and I will share somewith you. Flint


I'll be there in an hour! J/K. I thought we might be able to share a little at the next Alton herf.


----------

